# now for some of the inverts



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

not sure if these should go in here? 

but here we go for this lot 

mexican red rump who kindly stuck me full of hairs today 







curly hair 







white knee 







red leg 






pokies (indian ornamental)












the devil himself, orange baboon


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

giant asian scorp 







emperor scorpion 











chinese mantid 

















flower mantid 











chille rose 







salmon pink birdeater


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

indian forest scorp 







chille rose 






borneo forest scorp 






giant asian mantid 






desert hair scorp 












giant australian mantid 






red claw 







emperor adult


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

not to keen on spiders but the scorpians and mantis are cool


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> not to keen on spiders but the scorpians and mantis are cool




i prefer the scorpions, and am itching like crazy tonight because of the spiders, (mental note to wear a tshirt when moving hair flicking tarantulas into bigger enclosures lol), but i do like the look of some of the spiders, and are fascinating to watch


----------



## cheddah (Sep 4, 2010)

that flower mantid is out of this world.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

cheddah said:


> that flower mantid is out of this world.





weird looking things aren't they, lost quite a few of them, can be a bit tricky to get past sub adult stage unfortunately


----------



## cheddah (Sep 4, 2010)

often the way with the best looking ones


----------



## bigi (Sep 4, 2010)

wow, how wickered is that flower mantrid, just incredible


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 4, 2010)

very envious of you mate,i would love to have them in my collection of inverts


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 4, 2010)

very very very nice mate, would love a few of those in my collection


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks people, i do find the inverts fascinating


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome scorpions. Like the others too but some of those claws are wicked.


----------



## shaye (Sep 6, 2010)

Love the white leg nd flower mantid


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 8, 2010)

is the desert hair scorpions sting very potent?


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 9, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> is the desert hair scorpions sting very potent?





cheers people, and the desert hairy is one of my more potent scorpions, can hurt quite a bit, i believe there was one death caused from them, but was yrs ago and the victim had a weakened immune system. They are not on our dangerous wild animal license list.


----------

